# Hyatt Highlands, Carmel, CA



## hcarman (Jan 13, 2012)

We traded into a one bedroom at the Hyatt Highlands in Carmel, California.  We are trying to get an idea of the layout of the room.  While it will just be two of use for most of the stay, we are considering inviting my fiances Mom and sister for a couple of nights.  What we really need to know is whether the Master is separated from the living room by a door?  From the photos it just looks like a big hole in the wall, but we were hoping there was a sliding door.  Also, can the bathroom be accessed from both the master and living area?  The room number listed appeared to be for the one bedroom layout, not the townhome layout which we also saw mentioned.  We would love to see photos if anyone has any.  Also hoping for a big screen and fireplace in the living room, as we will be there for the SuperBowl.


----------



## lindaswain (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hyatt Highlands*

We stayed in 1-br. last year. Our unit had large (ceiling hung?) sliding doors to close off the bedroom from the livingrooom AND the bathroom. The bathroom is accessible from the hall and bedroom. There is a fireplace. No big screen tv, the tv is ceiling mounted and swivels from livingroom and bedroom. Our unit was down several flights of stairs. We could see the ocean over the treetops. There are no elevators to lower units, the bellman hauls your stuff. (No luggage trolleys.) Parking can be an issue if they have an event going on, one day we had to valet our car.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 18, 2012)

We just got back from there!!

The unit is as Linda described. Although it is possible to close the big sliders it isn't the same as a real door. I'd be a little concerned about sharing this unit with other adults.

Otherwise the resort is GREAT!! We had weather to die for (High 60s) and a great view. Most of the time parking was easy but the night we arrived it was pretty full. The resort is built on a hillside so lots of stairs. The resort has 3 hot tubs but only one small pool. 

The resort has a very nice casual restaurant for breakfast & lunch with a big sun soaked deck. There is a separate fancy restaurant with killer views and great food. As well as a nice area/lounge for just sitting and looking at the view.

Be aware that this resort is several miles down the road from the town of Carmel in an old development called Carmel Highlands.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2012)

We're going in March and traded for unit 421; your II confirmation will tell you the unit number and you can go on the website (or maybe somewhere on TUG) to see the location of your unit.  

We traded in there a few years ago and had the loft for the master bedroom and it wasn't private.  I would only want to have small children as there is no second bed, just a fold out sofa bed which is not great sleeping for adults for any length of time, imo, even 8 hours. 

LOve this location, part of the country and the resort; very restful; great state parks to explore, fabulous restaurants and shopping in Carmel, darling town of Pacific Grove for strolling, dining, shopping.  Can't wait!!


----------

